# Hello From Indonesia



## unterlich (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello I'm from Indonesia
What a grreat forum u have here


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome :ultracool


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum :asian:


----------



## unterlich (Sep 27, 2004)

thank u


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 27, 2004)

HOWDY from deep in the heart of Texas.  On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team _*WELCOME *_to the forums.  You gotta love that Harimau.

 -Michael


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome!  Which part of Indonesia are you?

- Ceicei


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm curious as well. What part of Indonesia are you from ? Are you on Java ? Just wondering as my parents lived in Jakarta for three years from 1996 through 1999.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## unterlich (Sep 27, 2004)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> I'm curious as well. What part of Indonesia are you from ? Are you on Java ? Just wondering as my parents lived in Jakarta for three years from 1996 through 1999.
> 
> Take care,
> Brian


 I live in central java, Yogyakarta, about 5 hours from Jakarta


----------



## unterlich (Sep 27, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> HOWDY from deep in the heart of Texas.  On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team _*WELCOME *_to the forums.  You gotta love that Harimau.
> 
> -Michael


 where is the harimau ???
harimau=tiger


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, and welcome.


How convenient, I ahve a question about martial arts in Indonesia.

Was there a time in Indonesian history (20th century or later) whne martial arts practice was outlawed?  Is it true that only chinese arts were outlowed?  ll martial arts?  any?  

any information you can provide will be interesting.
Thanks
David


----------



## unterlich (Sep 28, 2004)

Was there a time in Indonesian history (20th century or later) whne martial arts practice was outlawed? 

Yes, when Dutch invaded us, they dont allowed any martial arts to be trained by indonesian ppl coz Dutch were afraid of rebellion, so we hide the fighting art in a dance form. Thats why in Indonesian Silat's form there are many jurus/style/kata that look likes silly movement.
Now, some of the traditional pencak silat style are back and remove the dance formn and back to the fighting art again



Is it true that only chinese arts were outlowed? ll martial arts? any?
Chinese MA were not too famous at that time in Indonesia, so it is allowed.
Japanese MA were also allowed, becouse when karate came in to indon, there were no   weapons technique, and the Dutch were not afraid with the karate punch , coz they can fight karate punch with gun (sorry for karate-ka  but thats what happened here), and we dont have the technology . Indonesian MA involved many throw weapon and the Dutch dont really like rebellion of throwing weapons master.

I hope thats enough


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 28, 2004)

unterlich said:
			
		

> I live in central java, Yogyakarta, about 5 hours from Jakarta



Yes, I visited Yogjakarta in December of 1996 and had a great time there. I also visited Burobodor and Bogor as well. My parents were living in Jakarta in May of 1998 when Suharto was overthrown. I'm probably the only American who name every President of Indonesia since Suharto.   

Are you familiar with Pa Herman Suwanda of Pencak Silat Mande Muda ? He unfortunately died in March of 2000. A great martial artist.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## unterlich (Sep 29, 2004)

sure I know Herman Suwanda and his wife Rita Suwanda. Dan Inosanto learned Silat from him.

Hahahahh Suharto is very famous hah ??
Borobudur not burobodor   
Yogyakarta or jogjakarta or jogja or yogya, not yogjakarta


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome and I hope you have fun here~!
:asian:
~Tess


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 29, 2004)

unterlich said:
			
		

> Was there a time in Indonesian history (20th century or later) whne martial arts practice was outlawed?
> 
> Yes, when Dutch invaded us, they dont allowed any martial arts to be trained by indonesian ppl coz Dutch were afraid of rebellion, so we hide the fighting art in a dance form. Thats why in Indonesian Silat's form there are many jurus/style/kata that look likes silly movement.
> Now, some of the traditional pencak silat style are back and remove the dance formn and back to the fighting art again
> ...


Yes, that is great info!  Excuse my ignorance of your country's most basic history, but about when did the Dutch invade?  That would be early 19th century probably?  Thanks!  I hope I can go to your country one day, it is very beautiful.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## unterlich (Oct 1, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Yes, that is great info!  Excuse my ignorance of your country's most basic history, but about when did the Dutch invade?  That would be early 19th century probably?  Thanks!  I hope I can go to your country one day, it is very beautiful.


 actually the first invasion from Dutch happened in 1595


----------

